

Facebook has surpassed Google.com (just visits, just USA)  - sinzone
http://blog.mashape.com/damn-facebook-has-surpassed-google

======
schoudha
Google's goal: 1 Query => 1 visit

Facebook's goal: 1 visit => 1000 page views

This statistic is meaningless when put in context of the function of the two
sites.

~~~
sinzone
it's just what compete can track and show for free. If you have the PRO
version you can see these analytics deeper.

------
axod
Come on. We all know Compete numbers are picked at random. I wouldn't trust
this graph at all.

------
hnhg
This reminds me of the importance of thinking about what you want from each
visit to your site. Google quickly became about generating a return on each
visit (as someone else has said, google: 1 query => 1 visit, where that 1
visit becomes something with potential ad revenue). Facebook hasn't got the
context to provide anything like this, I believe.

------
quizbiz
Does this include gmail, docs, etc?

~~~
sinzone
they just use a "panel multi-sourcing" method.
<http://www.compete.com/resources/methodology/>

------
bad_user
nr of visits != nr of visitors ... and the later is more important to me.

~~~
sinzone
It's number of visits. If you look at Unique Visitors stats google.com still
first: <http://bit.ly/8UDhHK>. What is real amazing about these stats is not
the visits itself, but the growth. Thinking about the future, FB will pass
google under every aspect.

~~~
moe
The graph looks fairly stagnant towards the right.

Also I'd like to stress what others have already said: Don't trust the fake
metrics from compete.

Plain old common sense tells you how unlikely these figures are. Look around
you and count the number of internet users not on facebook. Now look again and
count those not using google...

------
romland
Link bait or irrelevant -- not sure which.

...add google.COM.

~~~
sinzone
you are right, now it's clearer... ;)

------
coryl
I for one, welcome our new Facebook overlords

